# About to buy my first tank in 10+ years



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been reading a lot all week and I have decided to buy an aquarium. There is a 55 gallon corner aquarium on craigslist in my area for $200 with stand. It has some hard water stains but I've been doing a lot of reading and they should be removable. They aren't too bad. So as it stands now I will be going Sunday morning to pick up my aquarium. Hope to be reading a lot more and getting help from the great people on here.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations on the tank and welcome to a very complex, interesting, and rewarding hobby.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome back to the hobby! Pictures if you get the tank!! 

Oh, and have you decided yet where the 2nd tank is going to go ?


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

I actually know exactly where #2 will go. Had I ended up with a rectangular tank, this would have been there. 

Here's what I have so far:
54 gallon All Glass Corner Aquarium
Fluval 406
Tetra Whisper Air pump (60)
Eheim Tru Temp 125W heater
Natural color stone for bottom
Two bubble bars
Glass lid (on order)
Master test kit
Aqueon Water Changer (tomorrow)

I am going to pick up a piece of plexi at Lowes and make a temporary cover until my cover arrives next week. This should allow me to start cycling before my cover arrives. My first (of many) questions is can I begin to cycle the tank (effectively) without a light? I didn't get a light because I want to make sure that I get one to fit based on the hings point of the ordered lid.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes you can cycle without a light, they cycling process is actually about growing a colony of the two bacteria that eat and convert ammonia and nitrites. Lights are more or less for you and the plants and can wait.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Congrates!!!!!

You also might want to check out the link in my signature for some suggestions.

But that's just my .02


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yesterday I thoroughly rinsed the tank, painted the back on, rinsed the gravel and started filling. I filled it enough to get the filter going so I paused to prep the filter.  The primer handle was broken off. So I had to exchange it today and I will be ready to go tonight.... again.


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

The background looks great, I haven't seen anyone go with a lighter color like that before. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. It is up and running with 4 fish in it. Water has been testing well so far and no measurable increase in amonia with daily testing.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Those blend into the gravel well don't they! 

I like it. Have you picked out a light yet ?


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> Those blend into the gravel well don't they!
> 
> I like it. Have you picked out a light yet ?


When they are up and swimming, they really don't. The albino cory does though. Better lighting would have helped.

As far as the light, I am waiting on my lid to get here first before deciding since it can influence my decision. The previous owner didn't have it so I had to order it and it should be here Thursday. For now I have a crudely cut piece of plexiglass over the tank.


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

Summer said:


> Nice looking tank.


Thank you


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thought I would come back and post an updated picture now that I have the lid and light on the aquarium.

The thermometer on the front is going to be removed, I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice! Are you planning on adding more decorations, or is that the final setup? Depending on the style you're going for, more plants/decorations tend to make the fish feel more secure and happy.


----------



## CheeseMan316 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sure there will be more added, but for the time being I like it how it is. The focus is more on the fish and and not the decorations of the tank.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Gotcha, makes perfect sense!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it looks great.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does look nice!Are you planning live plants or no?I think an amazon sword towards the back corner would look really great.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I really like the design of that tank, looks like it is coming along nicely


----------

